# Juicy Couture at Sephora



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

Juicy Loves Sephora at Sephora


Just wondering if anyone has came across these at Sephora and which ones they like. Any reviews or recommendations? TIA! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Juicy Couture!

I'm thinking about getting the brush set and the hard traincase.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 22, 2008)

Their stuff is cute, but I have to be head over heels with it to pay the prices they ask. I mostly buy it when/if I have a discount somewhere.


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Their stuff is cute, but I have to be head over heels with it to pay the prices they ask. I mostly buy it when/if I have a discount somewhere._

 
I know! I wish they'd have a discount. That's what I'm waiting for. lol.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 22, 2008)

Maybe it'll be around for the F&F sale. It's sometime in Nov., I think.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry, but I'm not paying $395 for a train case.. that's just insane! I don't like Juicy enough to warrant spending that kind of money. Their stuff is ridiculously expensive, and while cute, it's not THAT cute..


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Adorable!! But I could never justify the money for that...I would buy a juicy handbag that I could carry everyday, everywhere first! But I do like!!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 22, 2008)

i was thinkin of the brush sets too...but is it even worth it???


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 22, 2008)

It's all really cute! But I can't afford that shit now! ~sigh~


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Adorable!! But I could never justify the money for that...I would buy a juicy handbag that I could carry everyday, everywhere first! But I do like!!_

 
I know, I only have one. lol I'll just sit here and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 until I can get the brush set

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinklips1207* 

 
_i was thinkin of the brush sets too...but is it even worth it???_

 
I know, I want to hear reviews to see if the brushes are good.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_It's all really cute! But I can't afford that shit now! ~sigh~_

 
same


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinklips1207* 

 
_i was thinkin of the brush sets too...but is it even worth it???_

 
NO! No! NOOOO!!!! OMG. I was given a JC brush set for my birthday and they are THE.WORST.BRUSHES.EVER. I'm serious. They are like brushes you would find at the 99cents store. Sooo bad. I was/am really angry with the company that would let people buy such shitty brushes for $60564690. Ridiculous. They were rough, bristles weren't the same length, shed and bleed like crazy. I LOVE Juicy Couture but the brushes suck ass. I'm not exaggerating when I say they were the quality of cheap 99cent store brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







JC really dropped the ball on that one.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_NO! No! NOOOO!!!! OMG. I was given a JC brush set for my birthday and they are THE.WORST.BRUSHES.EVER. I'm serious. They are like brushes you would find at the 99cents store. Sooo bad. I was/am really angry with the company that would let people buy such shitty brushes for $60564690. Ridiculous. They were rough, bristles weren't the same length, shed and bleed like crazy. I LOVE Juicy Couture but the brushes suck ass. I'm not exaggerating when I say they were the quality of cheap 99cent store brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







JC really dropped the ball on that one._

 
thank god!!! you just saved my a$$!!!lol!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_NO! No! NOOOO!!!! OMG. I was given a JC brush set for my birthday and they are THE.WORST.BRUSHES.EVER. I'm serious. They are like brushes you would find at the 99cents store. Sooo bad. I was/am really angry with the company that would let people buy such shitty brushes for $60564690. Ridiculous. They were rough, bristles weren't the same length, shed and bleed like crazy. I LOVE Juicy Couture but the brushes suck ass. I'm not exaggerating when I say they were the quality of cheap 99cent store brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







JC really dropped the ball on that one._

 
lol Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinklips1207* 

 
_thank god!!! you just saved my a$$!!!lol!_

 
same!


----------



## sherox (Oct 24, 2008)

I got the email from Sephora about those! They're so pretty, but I can't afford those. Thank god we don't have a Sephora here otherwise I would be beyond broke!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, brushes are horrible. I saw a few of them at Loehmanns and the quality of them is really bad!!! The case is cute though.


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

Those are pretty, but definitely not worth the $$$. Nice to hear that the brushes are so crappy. That should keep me from caving!


----------



## Pnk85 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have the juicy trunk luggage & the quality is exceptional.  The design is similar to that traincase. I will probably have that piece of luggage for the rest of my life but honestly that traincase would never be able to hold all my make-up.  Not worth the $$$ considering the size of it.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 14, 2008)

wow cuuute.. i love it


----------



## panther27 (Nov 14, 2008)

I love that pink rhinestone ring


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 17, 2008)

I saw this traincase IRL and I did not like the size of it at all! Its too small, for that price, so not worth it.


----------

